

[Ask HN] What are some of the must visit startups/company when being in NYC? - dbuizert

I am visiting New York (Manhattan) as part of a vacation, research and possible intern positions. I am from Europe and want to visit some startups while me being there.&#60;p&#62;What are the must visit? And what is the best way to contact them?
======
achompas
Try to stop by General Assembly. As the largest coworking space in Manhattan,
you'll see a lot of early-stage work taking place. They also offer classes and
workshops on different topics (for a fee).

------
petervandijck
Foursquare, AirBnB, Weebly (I believe they're in nyc too?).

~~~
dbuizert
Thanks. I totally forgot about Foursquare :o

